# Blk Mrkt Mob or Riot?



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok So Im looking to maybe purchase a mob or riot frame. I wanted to know if the mob is worth the 200$ more than the riot. Would it be better to go for the riot and save 200$? Also if I were to buy the mob what size toptube and what dropouts should I be looking at. I am about 5'2 and 110lbs so I imagine i would be looking at the shortest which are 21.5in. For the dropouts I am totally clueless. Horizontal or Vertical? I know this is a personal opinion question but what color do you prefer? The candy red, white or black? I appreciate all of the help.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

horizontal dropouts allow you to adjust chain tension easily without a tensioner if you run single speed. and yeah i would definately looking at the smallest top tube length


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Go horizontal. Vertical would be if you want gears, and you do want gears. Purchase the small frame. I don't know your financials, and I cannot comment on the ride difference between the two different metals in the frames. I am assuming that you're young. Consider going with the Riot and use the extra moolah get better wheels, or cranks, or whatever your little heart desires. An awesome frame with mediocre or sub-par parts, is in my opinion, less of a bike when you could have the same geomtry and build quality, but less exotic metal, but with superior build-up.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Both frames have the same geometry, so no difference there. The MOB uses a different tube set which is more $$ and about a 1/4-1/2 lb lighter weight. The MOB has a bottle opener built-in as part of the disc brake brace and has removable gyro tabs at the headtube. That is the only difference.

I got the Riot in a 21.5: tt and horizintal drops. For me the extra $200 was not worth it as I don't run a gyro and I have my own bottle opener :thumbsup: .

If you are going SS then get horizontal drops. I would go horizontal even if I was using gears as you can get a derailler hangar. That way when/if you sell it later, you can sell to a wider market.

Get the 21.5"tt. I don't think you would even notice the extra 1/2". IMO get the Riot and put $200 towards something else..


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> The MOB has a bottle opener built-in as part of the disc brake brace and has removable gyro tabs at the headtube. That is the only difference.


Actually, on my 07 MOB the bottle opener is in the chainstay yoke...

Iron1: Horizontal is the way to go for sure... Here's mine in red. Yeah, not very easy to color coordinate with other parts IMO. 30lbs on the dot...


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Since there is no way to see my color options for the riot would you prefer white, flat black, or the minty green(the only color i can actually see). Thanks


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

check out mien or demo-9s if you want to see the black riot and for the white it should be similar to the color on the white .357


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ooops. My bad. It is on the BB yoke. I was drinking too much when I posted. 

The black is more of a gloss than a matte finish. IMO the black is the best color.

(Since I just can't post enough pics  )


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

I got this picture from some ones facebook bike profile, if you post here and don't want it posted here pm me and I will take it down.

Year is an o7 but the white should be similar to the 08


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Same frames. different material. Ones us
ones over seas. good company.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Well maybe I should choose a color depending on the fork color. I was mainly looking at a pike, argyle and marzocchi 4x. Are these good forks and are there any others out there. The manitou didn't feel "natural??" when I rode it. The dj1 is really heavy and since I'm small I'd like to keep my bike light as possible. Thanks fr the help


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

I might even try a fox talas 32. Opinions?


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

is there any other fox forks besides the talas that work well for dj. Maybe the rlc 100? Im trying to stay away from lowering like a 36 or something.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok I have one more question. Willb the azonic outlawas fit on the riot without problems or adaptors or anything? Thanks


----------



## karmapolice (Sep 1, 2007)

as long as its a 10mm through in the back and 135mm rear spacing yes and then what ever fork you get as long as its a 20mm through axle fork. Even if your light I would go with the dj1, the 4x is an awesome fork but if you mainly going to be doing dj/street I would get the dj. I have it on mine and my builds right at 30 pounds its not super light but its not real heavy its a solid built bike.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Iron1 - STOP WITH THE USELESS THREADS!!!!

You have one asking if you should go to Wistler or get a new bike. Then this thread. This is why YOU SHOULD STAY ON PINKBIKE!!

Asking questions is fine, but stupid, nonsense, multiple thread questions is a wast of time. Do some searching and at least try to find an answer. If you look for something and can't find an asnwer then post.


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ya Ok Im sorry I'll stop posting


----------

